# Please Vote in Random Polls



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

The last couple months I have been doing a set of "Random Polls"- 15 so far. From the comments, some people seem to find them fun and others not so much. But I am still going to continue to do these. In this post I will just be giving you a last "chance" to vote in these polls before I create a "Final Poll."

And, I just recently discovered that some other people (science, Nerrefid) have done random poll of pieces in the past- sorry if they're getting a bit boring.

And one last note: Especially consider voting in #3 because there is a three-way tie. Thank you for voting in these polls. 

I will be creating the final poll a week from today (hopefully, I may not have time on that day).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> The last couple months I have been doing a set of "Random Polls"- 15 so far. From the comments, some people seem to find them fun and others not so much. But I am still going to continue to do these. In this post I will just be giving you a last "chance" to vote in these polls before I create a "Final Poll."
> 
> And, I just recently discovered that some other people (science, Nerrefid) have done random poll of pieces in the past- sorry if they're getting a bit boring.
> 
> ...


Would be handy if you posted the links in your O.P.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

What is the point of these random polls?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

quietfire said:


> What is the point of these random polls?


I understand that these polls seem a bit pointless, but I kind of wanted to see a representation of interests of TC. And, yes, I know I can look at other polls, or most recommended lists, but I wanted something else too. I guess it's kind of a selfish reason.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Would be handy if you posted the links in your O.P.


1. http://www.talkclassical.com/46991-random-poll-1-a.html

2. http://www.talkclassical.com/47039-random-poll-2-a.html

3. http://www.talkclassical.com/47058-random-poll-3-a.html

4. http://www.talkclassical.com/47091-random-poll-4-a-3.html

5. http://www.talkclassical.com/47142-random-poll-5-a.html

6. http://www.talkclassical.com/47174-random-poll-6-a.html

7. http://www.talkclassical.com/47231-random-poll-7-a.html

8. http://www.talkclassical.com/47280-random-poll-8-a-3.html#post1183187

9. http://www.talkclassical.com/47357-random-poll-9-a.html

10. http://www.talkclassical.com/47433-random-poll-10-a.html

11. http://www.talkclassical.com/47615-random-poll-11-a.html

12. http://www.talkclassical.com/47762-random-poll-12-a-3.html

13. http://www.talkclassical.com/47839-random-poll-13-a.html

14. http://www.talkclassical.com/48094-random-poll-14-a.html

15. http://www.talkclassical.com/48320-random-poll-15-a.html?highlight=Random+Poll+#15

Done.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Why does there need to be a "point" to them anyway? They're an interesting bit of fun, and none the worse for that.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a couple of comments about your methodology in these polls:
1. By forcing us to only choose one option in each poll you are making the results highly dependent on the selection of works in each poll. In some cases you may have 2 or more of my absolute favorites in one poll, but you will only record my preference on one of them. I think you would be better served by allowing us to make multiple selections in each poll.

2. By not giving a "none of the above" option you are probably missing a lot of pertinent information in each poll. I did not participate in one of the polls (random poll #11) because I either did not know the pieces or I did not care for them. I would have chosen "none of the above" if it had been an option. But you have no record of my opinion on that particular group of works.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

SuperTonic said:


> Just a couple of comments about your methodology in these polls:
> 1. By forcing us to only choose one option in each poll you are making the results highly dependent on the selection of works in each poll. In some cases you may have 2 or more of my absolute favorites in one poll, but you will only record my preference on one of them. I think you would be better served by allowing us to make multiple selections in each poll.
> 
> 2. By not giving a "none of the above" option you are probably missing a lot of pertinent information in each poll. I did not participate in one of the polls (random poll #11) because I either did not know the pieces or I did not care for them. I would have chosen "none of the above" if it had been an option. But you have no record of my opinion on that particular group of works.


Yes, I realized both of these thing half-way through the polls. But I didn't want to change it so some polls would have different results than others. In my next set I will probably do this. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

SuperTonic said:


> Just a couple of comments about your methodology in these polls:
> 1. By forcing us to only choose one option in each poll you are making the results highly dependent on the selection of works in each poll. In some cases you may have 2 or more of my absolute favorites in one poll, but you will only record my preference on one of them. I think you would be better served by allowing us to make multiple selections in each poll.


I don't think well of multiple selections. Just give me a list, and I'll choose my favorite item. Every day I make choices that are much harder than any choice to be make on TC.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

There were 5 polls I didn't vote on because I didn't know any of the pieces, or know them in their entirety or well enough. I've voted in the rest. I love voting!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I must admit that in one poll I voted for the only work I knew even slightly, though I do quite like it. In others I had to choose betweenhalf a dozen works I really like.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Why does there need to be a "point" to them anyway? They're an interesting bit of fun, and none the worse for that.


Well when you see the polls comparing a Beethoven symphony to a Bach solo violin partita, you tend to want to ask that question.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

You might, but I don't. The comparison isn't between the pieces themselves but between listeners' preferences and, as such, seems perfectly fine to me as thread material for an informal discussion forum.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

In an hour or two I will be creating the Final Poll (hopefully). This is your last chance to vote.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> In an hour or two I will be creating the Final Poll (hopefully). This is your last chance to vote.


All done as requested.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Members' Area *probably would've been good enough for this topic. :tiphat:


----------

